# Sexing polish chicks.



## robopetz

So, my polish egg hatched this morning. I ran into this site and wanted to know y'all's thoughts? Or if there is another way of sexing them?

http://www.swpoultry.com/CindySite/Sexing_Polish.html


----------



## 513

Yp, definitely works for my boy born last summer


----------



## robopetz

So according to the site I may have myself a hen. I'll try to snap photos.


----------



## Energyvet

That pic is too funny.


----------



## fuzziebutt

If it lays an egg...


----------



## robopetz

Fb I don't think they lay this young. Hahaha jk jk. Well here's the photos... according to the site, I'd say I have a lil hen? Y'all's thoughts?


----------



## 513

I think you may be right! 

Fingers crossed


----------



## 513

Energyvet said:


> That pic is too funny.


Thank you! He was a character too! Loved to sit on your shoulder loved a cuddle he was fab! Was sorry to see him go! But at least he was getting two girlfriends!!!


----------



## toybarons

Well this is the first I've heard of it. It does make sense though. 
I will have to try this out on my hatches and see how close I am sexing using this method 

Robopetz I agree. Going by the examples in the link, you have a girl. Congrates


----------



## robopetz

Thank you! Keep me posted on your hatch I'd like go see too.


----------



## InnKeeper

Awwww. SHE's a cute one


----------



## Jim

Our polish we had were easy to tell when head feathers came in. Roos look like they went wild with the gel while hens looked fresh from the hair shop.


----------



## robopetz

Awesome. I'll wait and see. They grow so fast! This one is spoiled already, won't eat unless my finger or hand is with her eating along with the lil thing. So cute! Every hour I'm there sitting next to the brooder on the floor with my hand in and using my finger to peck at the food just so she can eat. Ugh, the things we do for our pets!


----------



## 513

Jim said:


> Our polish we had were easy to tell when head feathers came in. Roos look like they went wild with the gel while hens looked fresh from the hair shop.


Great way of putting it! Love it....had to be the girls at the hairdressers of course !


----------



## HomeSkillet

Cescacharl said:


> Yp, definitely works for my boy born last summer


He looks like Kramer from Seinfeld in that pic!


----------



## Homegirl

I vote lady!!!!


----------



## robopetz

Thank you! I read they are not the best layers buts its ok. They are all my house lets mainly.


----------



## realsis

ooooooh she is sooooo beautiful! congrats! i just love her! oh you must be so proud! ! i know id be ! can't get any cuter than this! sooo sweet! what does Pheobie think of her?


----------



## robopetz

Thank you! She's getting in some wing and tail feathers already. When Pheobie first met her, Pheobie did the stop and stare thing... Like she was frozen like that for 5 secs. Just frozen didn't move a thing. It was hilarious! But other than that Pheobie just does her own thing. Lol she just like to look at the brooder and watch the lil polish from a distance lol


----------



## lancetrace

This turned out to be a boy









This turned out to be a girl.









Same boy.
I got them both straight run. I was happy. 50/50


----------



## robopetz

Oh my! So adorable. I can't wait for my little to look like that.


----------



## Energyvet

That's too funny! I can't wait to get my golden lace polish in April.


----------



## lancetrace

My buff laced girl now. She is six months old and a great little layer. Small white egg.


----------



## 513

Pics are great!


----------



## Jim

I am glad too see y'all having luck with polish. So far. We have not, all but the roo(3 of 4) hot a bubble in the eye and died under 3 mos old. The roo later became a meal..maybe will have to give them a try again.


----------



## Energyvet

That sounds like fowl pox. Not good.


----------



## robopetz

Jim said:


> I am glad too see y'all having luck with polish. So far. We have not, all but the roo(3 of 4) hot a bubble in the eye and died under 3 mos old. The roo later became a meal..maybe will have to give them a try again.


Oh no. Sorry to hear! I think Pheobie is jealous of my baby polish. I let Pheobie see her again last night but this time Pheobie pecked at her =( She never did that to Pip my white silkie or even the button quails. ???


----------



## Lissa

Here is my polish as a baby. It turned out to be a girl. I will keep my fingers crossed for you! Po is a cutie pie!


----------



## robopetz

Thank you! She is so cute. How old is she now?


----------



## Lissa

Thank you! She will be a year old on April 15th.


----------



## Energyvet

Tax day birthday! Could have named her refund. Lol


----------



## robopetz

Lissa said:


> Thank you! She will be a year old on April 15th.


Oh that's soon. Is she laying? How old when she started laying? Sorry for the questions lol. Recent pic? =)


----------



## lancetrace

My Polish girl started laying @ 23 weeks and is a great little layer.


----------



## robopetz

Nice! I read about polish's and it says they are not great layers. But I hear from allot saying they are great layers.


----------



## Lissa

My polish girl has never laid. Here is an updated picture.


----------



## robopetz

She's a cutie? Some just dont lay or what?


----------



## Energyvet

Mine started laying again after her Winter break. Started about a month ago. Now it's a white egg every day pretty much. Eggs are getting bigger too!


----------



## Jim

Energyvet said:


> Mine started laying again after her Winter break. Started about a month ago. Now it's a white egg every day pretty much. Eggs are getting bigger too!


That is a poof on her head!


----------



## Jim

Lissa said:


> My polish girl has never laid. Here is an updated picture.


You sure that is not a roo?


----------



## Energyvet

Haha. I actually trimmed it so she could see to get around. That's my Valerie. I got Maestro just for her.


----------



## Lissa

Jim....Well, she has never crowed and my rooster does mount her....but still no eggs. She has a curved spine, kinda like she has Spina Bifida, so maybe that is why she doesn't lay. I guess time will tell. 

EnergyVet...Oh my goodness, I love both your Polish!


----------



## Jim

Lissa said:


> Jim....Well, she has never crowed and my rooster does mount her....but still no eggs. She has a curved spine, kinda like she has Spina Bifida, so maybe that is why she doesn't lay. I guess time will tell.
> 
> EnergyVet...Oh my goodness, I love both your Polish!


Well, that is a good sign. I have noticed, mine start to get mounted just a short while before they start to lay!


----------



## lancetrace

That is exactly what happens to my hens. Me and my son always guessed who would lay next. I was seven out of eight just by watching the rooster.


----------



## Lissa

At 11 months exactly today....guess who just laid her first egg without any issues. Ms. Polly did! I am so happy; I was concerned with her anatomical defect that she might have issues laying.


----------



## Jim

Awesome news!


----------



## toybarons

So happy to hear Lissa. I know how you feel. I have a Buff Laced Polish hen who has had laying issues all her life.


----------



## 513

Congratulations Lisa! ...well done Polly!


----------



## kaufranc

Yeah Polly!!!!


----------



## AlexTS113

robopetz said:


> Fb I don't think they lay this young. Hahaha jk jk. Well here's the photos... according to the site, I'd say I have a lil hen? Y'all's thoughts?


Looks like a hen to me!


----------



## lovemychickens

I am happy to say I just adopted a silver lace polish roo he is beautiful not sure how old but they couldn't keep him because he started crowing, hope my polish girl likes him,I want polish babies. I'll post pics when I can


----------



## lovemychickens

Lissa said:


> My polish girl has never laid. Here is an updated picture.


R u sure shes a she, looks rooish to me but I'm no expert by any means, gorgeous bird


----------



## Lissa

Yes, Lovemychickens...we do love pictures! Congrats on your new rooster. Mine is definitely a hen (I know, her wattles are big), she just started laying last week at 11 months. Guess she was a late bloomer!


----------



## lovemychickens

I'm glad, the hens r very sweet u will enjoy her. We just finished our new coop now I have 4, one for my millies one for my polish, one for my silkies, and one for my frizzles, RIR, and crevecoeurs, 22 chickens altogether


----------



## Lissa

Wow, 4 coops? We must see pictures! Some of my girls don't get along; trying to convince the hubby that he needs to build a new small coop so I can get some new friends for my shy girl that gets picked on. Really want more silkies or frizzles or....ok, I want them all! haha!


----------



## kaufranc

We have 4 coops too! 
1 for the Silkies
1 for the Pekins 
1 for the young Roo
1 for the regular big chickens!
Not fun having that many when you have to carry food and water to them in the winter time !


----------



## lancetrace

I am going to build a new small coop for my silkies and possibly a couple bantam breeds. Very excited. Not so elaborate as my big coop but it will be cute and matching.


----------



## Energyvet

Lissa, I'm thinking about selling my grey Roo and his splash girlfriend. They are both under a year. Like about 8-9 months and are silkies. Are you serious about what you said? I know you're in NJ. That's why I'm asking.


----------



## Lissa

EV, well, technically, I am not supposed to have any roosters and I have 1 black silkie Roo (he is a good boy). Not sure I want to rock the boat with my neighbors (they have been really nice) and add more roosters. Need to convince hubby to build another small coop or move out of this neighborhood into the country. Awww....

Kaufranc, wow that is a lot of coops...plus, you have to clean them all! It sounds like you really love your feather friends.  I would probably have that many too if I could...I really want ducks!


----------

